# Sushi's Gone



## Linzee (Oct 10, 2005)

My Poor Beta named sushi died the other night I did everything that I read up on how too keep the tank clean and feed it the right foods, conditioning the water,its a 5 gallon tank. I woke up one day to feed him and he wouldnt come up to the top like usual the end of the night he was still at the bottom laying on his side sickly. I only had him for 6 months is that a long time ive read that they can live up to 2-3 years im not sure what happened?? He so had the best personality he came up to the top everytime I turned the light on and let me put my finger in and pet his back, I will surely miss the little guy but that will not stop me from getting another one someday.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm sorry your betta died. I just lost one a few weeks ago and had only had him 2 1/2 months. Somtimes they're not well when you buy them. They're great little fish but not always the healthiest.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

If you buy from local fish stores or walmart, don't count on the betta quality to be the greatest. You never know how old they are when you buy them, nor do you know about their parents and grandparents, if they're inbred, or if death at an early age runs in that certain line of betta. The only way to ensure that you're getting a healthy, young betta is to go to a site, like WWW.aquabid.COM and buy a betta from a reputable betta breeder there with lots of good feedback. Breeders will normally tell how old the fish is and inform of any imperfections in the lines. 

I'm sorry for your loss... -hug-


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sorry you lost your betta


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I'M SO SORRY! :'( Poor Sushi!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

its not really old but they are usally 12 months when you buy them from the petshop but i'm sorry to hear about your lost!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

i thought they were usually 6 months when they are in the stores?


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

they are usually 6 months of age when usually bought in the stores


----------



## Linzee (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks next time I will think about buying it from a breeder or something


----------

